# My new SIG P238 CCW rig



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got this SIG P238 Equinox a couple of weeks ago. I have not shot it yet however and its killing me. Weather and the wifes plans for me have kept me from gettin to the range. I picked up the Don Hume IWB holster at the GunShow this weekend as well as the Hogue slip grip. I also picked up some Hornady Tap ammo for it.









By sambam45, shot with COOLPIX L11 at 2010-03-28








By sambam45, shot with COOLPIX L11 at 2010-03-28


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

:smt1099:smt1099Nice lookin rig, stay safe.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Real nice. 

Please report back after you shoot it.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a BA looking little gun... I would own one in a heartbeat!


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Range report*

I shot about 60 flawless accurate rounds this weekend. Winchester 92 gr. FMJ target ammo shot very well. I did not shoot any of the Hornady rounds because daylight was going quickly after working all day prepping food plots and clearing fence rows. I highly reccommend this deadly little piece.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice I like the gun and the holster. A good holster is as important to your carry as the weapon is itself almost. A good belt helps too. Nice rig you have there.

RCG


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*Feedback*

I have the P238SAS (Stainless slide) model. I've fired 100 rounds thru it with no issues. It's a nice piece for sure! I have the Crossblood IWB and was curious, whats the difference in the Equinox and the regular P238 models?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I picked up the basic Nitron non-nite site model and have several hundred rounds through it. Do NOT buy Herters 380 ammo at Cabela's. It wouldn't feed properly leaving the slide 1/8" out of battery. It takes a LOT of effort to eject these non-fully seated jammed bad rounds safely. Everything else I've shot has been flawless. Thankfully I took along a print out of what I later found on Cabela's own web site ..... multiple customers complaining that this fodder won't function properly in their P238s. I got a full refund for the ammo save the one box I had tried to use. It too will be properly disposed of.

Ordered a nice RKBA leather pocket holster. I'm several weeks out yet from receiving it. Picked up some Colt Mustang magazines which I profiled with a Dremel tool to match the factory SIG mag.... much, much cheaper option than the SIG mags. And have a 12 lb Wolff recoil spring coming to have on hand for when the original requires replacement.


----------



## whip66 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had my Equinox about a month or so. It was shooting low so ordered a new rear sight. When I had the gunsmith install the sight I also had him lighten the trigger. Great shooter and easy to carry. Right now I'm carrying Buffalo Bore 100 grain HC. I also have some DPX that I might carry. I put 2 or 300 rounds through it yesterday so that would have me pushing a 1000 rounds through it. I shoot mostly reloads, lead and plated 95 grain bullet and 3.4 grains of w231. No problems unless it hangs up on a bad reload.
Bob


----------



## dbrow6272 (Nov 26, 2011)

I also have a 238. one of the sweetest guns I have ever owned. My friend bought one and once I had it in my hand I had to get one. This is the peice I grab and clip on my belt whenever I head out quick. I have shot it at 25 yards and can't believe how accurate it is. This little gun will put them in the bull every shot at that distance. When I range shoot it's always full ball "cheap" ammo but I keep it loaded with Hornady Critical Defence otherwise. These rounds also shoot well at the range. Anytime one can hit a 6 inch bull at 25 yards with a handgun the size of the 238 you have a very accurate gun. By all means I am no longer an expert marksman, I was while in the Army, but that was long ago and my eyes have aged a bit. Great carry gun and very reliable, shoots anything and everything.


----------



## whip66 (Oct 6, 2011)

With about 1000 rounds through my Equinox i'm starting to get a few light primer strikes. Not sure if its my reloads using wolf primers or I need a new recoil spring. I ordered 3 springs just to have on hand.


----------



## wrecker57 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet grips on your P238 Bald1.

These are Buffalo Horn.


----------



## Lopinlethalweapon (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got this gun for Christmas. All I can say is I love, love, love it. Have shot it about six times now and with no problems and it is dead on. Now my husband thinks he has to have one!


----------

